# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Η χειροποιητη κουνια του μπατζι μου

## Giorgekid

Οριστε και η κουνια για το μπατζι μου.

----------


## Giorgekid

Και του κοκατιλ μου.

----------


## toykaki

ωραιες  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευχαριςτω

----------


## Φαίη93

Πωπω....τέλεια ιδέα...θα την δοκιμάσω να την φτιάξω και εγώ...  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Φαιη η κουνια για τον κοκατιλο ειναι απο,καλαμακια τα οποια περασα το ενα μεσα στο αλλο και τελικως ......τα τυλιξα με αυτο το μαλλι......

----------

